# Southern Utah Turkey guide?



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Well after 4 years my dad and I finally drew out Southern Utah LE turkey tags. Unfortunately my work load has doubled in the last few weeks. I was hoping to head down and do some scouting a couple weekends ahead but I don't think my work schedule is going to allow it. 

Does anyone know of any guides that can help us out with a hunt? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

There are LOTS of turkeys in the southern region. Too bad you can't get out and scout them. Where were you planning on going to scout?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have heard there are quite a few around Marysville, on the Boulders and around Escalante.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I've heard the same for the Boulders and Escalante. How long were going to take off to hunt them? If you have a 3-5 day window to hunt them, I'd bet you could find them down there on your own. I'd wait till the last week of the LE season as they should be more responsive & vocal at that time.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> I've heard the same for the Boulders and Escalante. How long were going to take off to hunt them? If you have a 3-5 day window to hunt them, I'd bet you could find them down there on your own.  I'd wait till the last week of the LE season as they should be more responsive & vocal at that time.




Sorry, but this is just not true at all. Hunt when you can, turkeys respond...now do mistake this for "come running right in...all through the months of March through mid June. The one advantage, at least on paper, is that as the season goes by there are generally less hunters in the field. Of course in Utah the short LE season that you drew has compressed all the available hunting time into a two week period and negates this effect. Good luck


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard the same for the Boulders and Escalante. How long were going to take off to hunt them? If you have a 3-5 day window to hunt them, I'd bet you could find them down there on your own.  I'd wait till the last week of the LE season as they should be more responsive & vocal at that time.
> ...


What u say is true, but if I only had LIMITED time, I'd wait till later as i think the April LE hunts are a tad early. No doubt though u can kill a bird anytime thru end of May. Access can be tricky up high early with snow, but with the mild winter, that shouldn't be a problem this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would actually like to have snow up high, then you would know how high the turkeys are.


----------

